# New to me 5906



## RugerNut (Oct 9, 2011)

Got this 5906 last week.
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb185/BlueOvalFitter/005-1.jpg

Smith & Wesson all steel Md5906 9mm - Default Store View


----------



## derek01 (Jan 4, 2013)

How much you looking to get


----------



## RugerNut (Oct 9, 2011)

derek01 said:


> How much you looking to get


I'm not selling it. I just bought it.


----------

